

Why programmers are not paid in proportion to their productivity - seegate
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/12/23/why-programmers-are-not-paid-in-proportion-to-their-productivity/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012381>

